
Lists of Prepared Foods - vram22
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lists_of_prepared_foods
======
vram22
It's actually not a list, but a list of lists. A few lines from it, from the
top:

List of almond dishes

List of ancient dishes

List of avocado dishes

List of bacon substitutes

List of baked goods

List of breakfast beverages

There are many more.

Can be a good source of food ideas for people getting stuck for what to make
or buy, to eat. Happens to me sometimes.

